# Maniac on the loose in Moncton



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

3 rcmp officers dead. Two wounded. Others shot. Killer on the loose in Moncton


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Was just about to post this...

Have some good friends there, hope this situation gets resolved quickly


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They need to get the dude off the streets


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

holy crap that's frightening.
thoughts and prayers to the fallen and those affected.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's all over CBC tv news. Terrible stuff. Report is the police think they have him corraled in a wooded area.

We took a drive around Moncton several years ago, seemed like a nice place, like all of NB.

Hope this ends soon and well.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's quite a big area where they are looking for him. Hope they get him soon.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's tragic. I hope it ends with no further loss of life.

FWIW: I sure wish the media would stop using his name and directing everyone to his facebook page.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bw66 said:


> FWIW: I sure wish the media would stop using his name and directing everyone to his facebook page.


Out of curiosity, what's your reasoning? I have not seen any link to his facebook page and I've been scouring the web about this since last night.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chito said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your reasoning? I have not seen any link to his facebook page and I've been scouring the web about this since last night.


I'll wager it's about the imortalization. Some low lifes enjoy the fame.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I checked out the FaceBook page. He seems like he is whacked. Soon to be whacked in another way...............


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things a lot of folks don't immediately realize about the Maritimes is that just about everybody knows everybody. So plenty of folks will know, or maybe even be friends with, the victims, and plenty will know the shooter and the shooter's family. When something like this happens in the Maritimes, it's never an abstract tragedy they hear about on the news; they're _all_ eventually connected to it in some way, whether it's a shooting, as in this case, or a school bus tragedy, or a mysterious death, or even a business closure.

Today, Mayerthorpe appears to have moved to Moncton. Stay safe, everybody, and sorry for your loss.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> I'll wager it's about the imortalization. Some low lifes enjoy the fame.


I watched a documentary a while back and this was the number one reason given by psychologists for why many of these younger ones do these things. They feel totally worthless and unaccepted by society. They fully plan on dying but want to go out big. For this reason, I fully support the idea of NOT making them glorified in any way. Not publishing any manifestos or quotes or ramblings of any of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Chito said:


> It's quite a big area where they are looking for him. Hope they get him soon.


release the hounds.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Agree 100%. I find the "media" very irresponsible. 



GuitarsCanada said:


> I watched a documentary a while back and this was the number one reason given by psychologists for why many of these younger ones do these things. They feel totally worthless and unaccepted by society. They fully plan on dying but want to go out big. For this reason, I fully support the idea of NOT making them glorified in any way. Not publishing any manifestos or quotes or ramblings of any of them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I watched a documentary a while back and this was the number one reason given by psychologists for why many of these younger ones do these things. They feel totally worthless and unaccepted by society. They fully plan on dying but want to go out big. For this reason, I fully support the idea of NOT making them glorified in any way. Not publishing any manifestos or quotes or ramblings of any of them.


How far back did "instant fame by murder" start? Charles Manson? News is big money. Certainly to blame in the death of John Lennon & many others.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I watched a documentary a while back and this was the number one reason given by psychologists for why many of these younger ones do these things. They feel totally worthless and unaccepted by society. They fully plan on dying but want to go out big. For this reason, I fully support the idea of NOT making them glorified in any way. Not publishing any manifestos or quotes or ramblings of any of them.



I have been going on about this since Columbine. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold should have been held up as the biggest pieces of sh!t in the world. Don't have people in the media openly wondering "what caused these people to do this?" and all of that. Villify them. Degrade their image(s) and call them 'losers', call them down to the lowest. If mass murderers and killers (like Dahmer, Gacy, Ramirez, Ridgway etc.) had have been treated as such by the media in the past then perhaps Harris and Klebold wouldn't have gone through their operation. 

Society has to treat them like the worst crap in the world so that some of these delusional people don't get it in their heads that they will be remembered if they do something like this.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and the most recent thing that I have heard is that he was actually spotted in a few different places today. That's why I can't be a cop...because I would shoot as soon as I saw the guy. They should open fire on this wingnut when they see him not try to talk to him and try to convince him to surrender.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have been going on about this since Columbine. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold should have been held up as the biggest pieces of sh!t in the world. Don't have people in the media openly wondering "what caused these people to do this?" and all of that. Villify them. Degrade their image(s) and call them 'losers', call them down to the lowest. If mass murderers and killers (like Dahmer, Gacy, Ramirez, Ridgway etc.) had have been treated as such by the media in the past then perhaps Harris and Klebold wouldn't have gone through their operation.
> 
> Society has to treat them like the worst crap in the world so that some of these delusional people don't get it in their heads that they will be remembered if they do something like this.


The media should not even name them. Nor should we. These people are/were probably delusional enough that simply knowing that their names would be famous/infamous would be enough for them to do what they've done even if (and maybe especially if) reviled by the rest of society that they feel the need to punish.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Personally, I think the "I'm going to be famous" thing is overstated. It's more basic/mundane. Who among us has NOT, during our childhood, thought "Well I'll show _them_!". Personal vindication is a pretty commonplace motive, not only in terms of who has that motive, but how often it enters our thoughts. Fortunately, most of us express that motive in less violent or antisocial ways; maybe dressing a little more flamboyantly, leaving a bigger tip than your buddy, serving a thicker steak to guests, checking a little harder on the ice, holding your speed in front of tailgaters, and so on. Little revenges.

That said, it is saddening to know that we are often far more familiar with the names of the perps than we are with the names of their victims. I suppose part of that is because the most news coverage of such events will generally be prior to when victims have been identified, families have been notified, and permission has been granted for release of the names. The perpetrator, of course, will have their name publicized, sometimes in an effort to catch them, or because, as the perp, they are not protected from disclosure in the same way as victims and their families are. And while it sounds dumb, these events hit the news and catch our attention when there are more victims than shooters, so there are fewer perpetrator names to remember than victim names. 

The end result is that we hear buckets about the perp, and remember their name, but hear much less about the victims and forget their names. It should be that we remember the victims, and forget the perps.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I firmly believe that the perpetrators should remain unnamed. They should only be referred to as "the suspect, the accused, the douche-bag". Their families should not be sought out and interviewed by the media and the only studies that should be done are by law enforcement and related psychological and social fields in order to prevent further incidents or at least end them as quickly as possible.

While heating up my breakfast in the kitchen at work a few minutes ago, I briefly watched a debate/discussion involving four local media personalities. They were commenting on the tragedy, social media, how we should be vigilant in reporting "weird" Facebook pages to the police etc... WTF? What value does that add? Someone should tell these people that they sound like a bunch of morons! It reminded me of why I seek out the news in print form.

I feel for the people in Moncton (I used to live there) and hope the police catch the bad guy ASAP without any further innocent casualties. I'm sure it's unnerving to have a psycho running around the community killing people. I also feel for the families of the victims and fallen police officers. I hope this ends soon.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have been going on about this since Columbine. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold should have been held up as the biggest pieces of sh!t in the world. Don't have people in the media openly wondering "what caused these people to do this?" and all of that. Villify them. Degrade their image(s) and call them 'losers', call them down to the lowest. If mass murderers and killers (like Dahmer, Gacy, Ramirez, Ridgway etc.) had have been treated as such by the media in the past then perhaps Harris and Klebold wouldn't have gone through their operation.
> 
> Society has to treat them like the worst crap in the world so that some of these delusional people don't get it in their heads that they will be remembered if they do something like this.


This nut seems to fit the profile perfectly. 



> "I never took him seriously, but he always said he wanted to go out with a bang and bring people with him," Caitlin Isaac said.
> He was "friendly enough" but a bit of an outcast.
> "He's always seemed to have a problem with authority," she said, including having issues with parents, bosses, and police.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I feel for the people in Moncton (I used to live there) and hope the police catch the bad guy ASAP without any further innocent casualties. I'm sure it's unnerving to have a psycho running around the community killing people. I also feel for the families of the victims and fallen police officers. I hope this ends soon.


I'd put money on the police finding the shooter's body somewhere, dead by his own hand. There is no indication that the shootings were any sort of standoff, such as being caught mid-robbery. The victims were all of one category of person - police - and the odds of being able to sneak up on any more are pretty well nil at the present time. So if he's only interested in mounties, and he can't shoot any more, then he probably considers himself pretty well done.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> How far back did "instant fame by murder" start? Charles Manson? News is big money. Certainly to blame in the death of John Lennon & many others.


I think it predates them by a lot...Jack the ripper?
or I suppose some pretty ruthless dictators have enjoyed/benefitted from stories of their ruthlessness/mercilessness....Attila the Hun, Alexander the Great, etc. They just didn't have a mass media to use...just word of mouth, some writing.

FWiW, I don't believe in suppressing the news...its a slippery slope, and I think theres a lot we can all learn from these cases. Crazies will kill regardless of what gets out in the news. theyre a different breed.

- - - Updated - - -



smorgdonkey said:


> I have been going on about this since Columbine. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold should have been held up as the biggest pieces of sh!t in the world. Don't have people in the media openly wondering "what caused these people to do this?" and all of that. Villify them. Degrade their image(s) and call them 'losers', call them down to the lowest. If mass murderers and killers (like Dahmer, Gacy, Ramirez, Ridgway etc.) had have been treated as such by the media in the past then perhaps Harris and Klebold wouldn't have gone through their operation.
> 
> Society has to treat them like the worst crap in the world so that some of these delusional people don't get it in their heads that they will be remembered if they do something like this.


I dunno, Some people thrive on hate ie Klebold/Harris, so youd just be giving them what they want, validating their hatred and justifying their reasons for being angry outcasts (us against them). what youre describing is basically a from of mass bullying.

And as much as I hate them for what they did, somewhere down the line it all started with a mental illness, and probably some real assholes picking on them when they were younger. the results of bullying can come out in different ways. Id like to think at one point they were good kids before something went horribly wrong in their lives.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> FWiW, I don't believe in suppressing the news...its a slippery slope,


All the way to the Pravda it the seventies...... but they are killing the CBC and putting in new spying laws..hmmm...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

*Arrested!!*

Paul Greene, a spokesman with the RCMP, said Justin Bourque was arrested at around 
12:10 a.m., bringing to a close a harrowing search that lasted nearly 30 hours.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Arrested!!*

Justin Bourque. 

I didn't know what his name was until now.

This little snippet exemplifies the douch-baggery of the media:

_The identities of the officers who were shot have not been released by police._
_*But* late Thursday, the National Post identified one of the officers fatally shot as Const. Dave Ross, a police services dog handler with the RCMP. 

_Bloody low-lifes. 

Believe it or not, I get most of my news from you guys. I feel if I can't change anything (and I'm not going to delude myself), there's simply no sense in me seeking out this stuff. Further, I'm not sure how us remembering the victims helps. If my dad was killed, do you think YOU guys knowing would mean a flying fvck to me (okay, not YOU guys, but people I don't know)? I question my line of thinking at times. Sometimes I ask myself, "Is it weird that if it wasn't for (this forum, my wife, a client), I would have never known about this tragedy. Do I need to know about? Am I an ass for not wanting to know about it?

If you guys had the opportunity (as I see it), to hit a button and have the media filtered to produce only what is pertinent to you, would you do it? 

***No disrespect to those who enjoy the news - honestly, "to each their own". I understand that there _may_ be some value in discussing this kind of thing (I personally can't see it, however).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Arrested!!*

Another dickhead with a gun for us to take care of for the rest of his worthless life.

He should save taxpayers a bundle and hang himself.

This isn't the first time someone has terrorized New Brunswick. There was a sick piece of crap whom I won't name who kept residents of the Miramichi area hiding in their homes a few decades ago.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Arrested!!*

With a good lawyer he'll be found not criminally responsible by reason of mental disorder, another bullshit piece of PC law. He'll spend a few years behind bars and then our overly liberal parole board will let him back out in society, more bullshit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Arrested!!*



fredyfreeloader said:


> With a good lawyer he'll be found not criminally responsible by reason of mental disorder, another bullshit piece of PC law. He'll spend a few years behind bars and then our overly liberal parole board will let him back out in society, more bullshit.


LOL, sorry, but I doubt that.

In most cases, maybe, but when you kill three cops....not a chance. He'll be away for a long time I think.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Arrested!!*

Yea that's where I'm from, I was just a kid during that time but I still remember the panic everyone was in, but it was much longer then 30 hours. 



Milkman said:


> This isn't the first time someone has terrorized New Brunswick. There was a sick piece of crap whom I won't name who kept residents of the Miramichi area hiding in their homes a few decades ago.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Arrested!!*



Milkman said:


> In most cases, maybe, but when you kill three cops....not a chance. He'll be away for a long time I think.


Quite likely, given that not only were these officers, but a) it was a planned and unprovoked attack, b) the murders were carried out over a period of time that could not simply be considered an "outburst", c) there is, so far, no indication of _non compos mentis,_ and d) he's young and likely to be declared a dangerous offender.

But we'll learn more over the next 48hrs, I'm sure.

I was not correct in my prediction that they'd find his body somewhere. I'm rather surprised that he'd undertake something so rash, and NOT act out of desperation afterwards. Where I was correct was that he_ was_, by his own words "Done". Done with what, who the hell knows, but done.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Arrested!!*

Yup. I remember that. I lived in the Miramichi at the time. Scary times. Everyone thought the boogeyman was just around the corner.



Milkman said:


> Another dickhead with a gun for us to take care of for the rest of his worthless life.
> 
> He should save taxpayers a bundle and hang himself.
> 
> This isn't the first time someone has terrorized New Brunswick. There was a sick piece of crap whom I won't name who kept residents of the Miramichi area hiding in their homes a few decades ago.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

glad they caught that asshole, condolances for the ppl he shot


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Arrested!!*



adcandour said:


> Believe it or not, I get most of my news from you guys. I feel if I can't change anything (and I'm not going to delude myself), there's simply no sense in me seeking out this stuff. Further, I'm not sure how us remembering the victims helps. If my dad was killed, do you think YOU guys knowing would mean a flying fvck to me (okay, not YOU guys, but people I don't know)? I question my line of thinking at times. Sometimes I ask myself, "Is it weird that if it wasn't for (this forum, my wife, a client), I would have never known about this tragedy. Do I need to know about? Am I an ass for not wanting to know about it?
> 
> If you guys had the opportunity (as I see it), to hit a button and have the media filtered to produce only what is pertinent to you, would you do it?
> 
> ***No disrespect to those who enjoy the news - honestly, "to each their own". I understand that there _may_ be some value in discussing this kind of thing (I personally can't see it, however).


I get what youre saying....Im similar in that I don't watch much local news. After awhile the daily stories of shootings, housefires and car accidents and lying politicians turns into a big, depressing, mush in my brain.
I am interested in news from a macro perspective. 
I do think the news is important though...if only just so some ppl know theyre being watched ie cops and politicians. without the transparency, there may as well be no laws at all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Arrested!!*



Stratin2traynor said:


> Yup. I remember that. I lived in the Miramichi at the time. Scary times. Everyone thought the boogeyman was just around the corner.


My father was a corrections officer at Renous Pen when this DB was incarcerated there and knew him. He was a scary guy and needs to be controlled for the rest of his life. I was born there but moved away long before those sad events.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Arrested!!*

Did anyone else watch the funeral service today? I tuned in near the end, just as they were handing the flags and hats to the families. That's still the part I remember clearest about my dad's funeral too. It's not a fair trade, to lose a person and get their hat and a flag instead. There has been so much focus on the shooter. We need to remember the men who died too.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Arrested!!*

I watched most of it. I agree, not a fair trade. I was happy to see all of the uniformed support present. I always find that very moving and sobering.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Arrested!!*



kat_ said:


> Did anyone else watch the funeral service today? I tuned in near the end, just as they were handing the flags and hats to the families. That's still the part I remember clearest about my dad's funeral too. It's not a fair trade, to lose a person and get their hat and a flag instead. There has been so much focus on the shooter. We need to remember the men who died too.


Damn straight.


----------

